# What breed is my Kitten?



## Concept (8 mo ago)

Good afternoon.

I recently got a kitten and wanted to know whether anyone can help me determine his breed?

I got told he was a ragdoll pure (I saw his mother) but looking at his colour and eyes I believe he might be a mix if not a ragdoll at all?

Any help greatly appreciated.

I’ve attached pictures of his mum and “dad”.

he’s about 8-10 weeks old.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Maurey (9 mo ago)

Given your kitten is a blue solid and white shorthair, I doubt those are the parents. Longhair and points are both recessive, so there’s no way two long haired pointed cats could produce a solid shorthair. Also considering he was taken from mum too early, he’s most likely a DSH/mog without any breed ancestry, or has a mum from BYB Ragdoll lines.


----------



## Concept (8 mo ago)

Hi many thanks for your input. What do you mean by BYB ragdoll lines?

Kindest regards


----------



## Maurey (9 mo ago)

Backyard bred, I.e bred irresponsibly and not to breed standard.


----------



## Concept (8 mo ago)

No problem, thank you for your insight.

We have a one and half year old vancat mix, would you be able to know the mix ?

Here is her picture..

Kindest regards


----------



## Maurey (9 mo ago)

Most likely not a van mix at all, Turkish Van are very rare, so you don’t really get BYB. Black bicolour domestic longhair.


----------



## Concept (8 mo ago)

Maurey said:


> Most likely not a van mix at all, Turkish Van are very rare, so you don’t really get BYB. Black bicolour domestic longhair.


Okay.. these are her parents…


----------



## Maurey (9 mo ago)

Both are domestics, no particular breed. Turkish Van have a very distinct look, and they’re longhairs.
Photo of one from TICA below.


----------

